# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  ياخ الراجل ده الله يكفينا شروا (شوتو كلو ضفارى)

## كشه الدولى

*




 قد تبرز مشكلة في زي المريخ عندما يغادر بعض اللاعبين الكشوفات خلال الفترة التكميلية مثل غاسيروكا وينضم لاعبون جدد مثل المرابط، ولهذا يستحسن العودة للشركة بمجرد ضم اللاعبين الجدد لعمل فنائل خاصة لهم مع نفس التصميم حتى لا يشاهد الجمهور اللاعبون الجدد بعد الفترة التكميلية وهم يرتدون قمصاناً تحمل أسماء لاعبين غادروا الكشف!!




دا كلام زولا عاقل كلام الاستاذ ابشيبه التقول الراجل خبير فنى 
ياخ دا التنظير اللحقنا غنم زهره الموسم الفات وداير يواصل فى اسطوانتو دى
ياخ الراجل ده مسك فى غاسيروكا ده الله يفكو منو ياخ نحن غاسا ده شفنا 
ليهو شنو؟؟؟ قروشو ماحللها فرصه مالقاها كان يوم مباراة الاهلى وكان عشره على عشره ياخ والله عمكم ده يجيب خمه النفس
عليكم الله رايكم شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## az3d

*الزول دا كلامو منطقي لكن مافي وكتو
يعني دايما بستبق الاحداث
لكن هم كلهم بجيبو خمة النفس
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*قول ليهو عشان كدة عملو أطقم من غير أسماء  ولمن تبقى على تغير الاسم ولا إضافة إسم هينة هو  مجلس الادارة أضاف اللاعب ذات نفسو غالبو يضيف إسمو في التي شيرت
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

الزول دا كلامو منطقي لكن مافي وكتو
يعني دايما بستبق الاحداث
لكن هم كلهم بجيبو خمة النفس




 والله يا ابو السعود ماشايف اي منطقيه 
اسى انت بتتفق معاه فى مخارجه غاسا ده
ولو انت معاه وكثيرون كذلك يبقى مافى فرق بينا
واعلام الدلاقين قبل مايدق الكوره اي كاتب مريخى 
يتغزل فى غاسا ده والحيطه والجهامه والاسمنت 
وعييييييييييييييييك واسى بى جره قلم ينسوا الفات
وينادوا بأعارته او بيعه او حاجه كوارسنيه وهميه
زى بتاعت ام بارح 
والله سابق لى اوانوا فى انو الراجل ما ادوه فرصه


*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azmi shosh
					

قول ليهو عشان كدة عملو أطقم من غير أسماء  ولمن تبقى على تغير الاسم ولا إضافة إسم هينة هو  مجلس الادارة أضاف اللاعب ذات نفسو غالبو يضيف إسمو في التي شيرت



تقول شنو بس ياشوش الناس ديل
يدابكوا اي زول لمات يجيبوا اجلوا 
وما كروجر ببعيد 
ووارقوا قرب لكن المصريين طلعوا محتالين والبركه الفى احتيالهم ده 


*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					


 والله يا ابو السعود ماشايف اي منطقيه 
اسى انت بتتفق معاه فى مخارجه غاسا ده
ولو انت معاه وكثيرون كذلك يبقى مافى فرق بينا
واعلام الدلاقين قبل مايدق الكوره اي كاتب مريخى 
يتغزل فى غاسا ده والحيطه والجهامه والاسمنت 
وعييييييييييييييييك واسى بى جره قلم ينسوا الفات
وينادوا بأعارته او بيعه او حاجه كوارسنيه وهميه
زى بتاعت ام بارح 
والله سابق لى اوانوا فى انو الراجل ما ادوه فرصه





انا لست من مطالبين رحيل كاسروكا ولا حتى عندي راي في ادائه

ولكن في موضوع الاطقم فكلامه منطقي ولكن توقيته سئ

لا اخفيك سرا ولكني لا افرق اعلامنا من اعلام الدلاقين
لانهم وجهان لنفس العملة 
كتابا ومقالاة وكذبا وافتراءا
ليس من حقي ان اصف غيري بالفشل ولكن من حقي ان اعبر عن الخطأ الذي يقع فيه من كان يفترض ان يكون سيفا من سيوف المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*ياشباب زكر ان الزكرى تنفع المؤمنين وقبل كده قلت مدرب الحراس
لابس فنيلة سعد عطيه وابو شيبه بيقدر البلا قبل وقوعه لانه عارف
مجالسنا مابتنتبه للخطأ الا بعد وقوعه والراجل جزاه الله خير بينبه 
حتى يتم تدارك الامر من بدرى وهذا هو دور الصحفى الناجح
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

ياشباب زكر ان الزكرى تنفع المؤمنين وقبل كده قلت مدرب الحراس
لابس فنيلة سعد عطيه وابو شيبه بيقدر البلا قبل وقوعه لانه عارف
مجالسنا مابتنتبه للخطأ الا بعد وقوعه والراجل جزاه الله خير بينبه 
حتى يتم تدارك الامر من بدرى وهذا هو دور الصحفى الناجح



يا حبيبنا انتا لمن نبهتا المره الفاتت كانت من اجل شي ملموس وواقع


واخونا هنا بنبه من اجل شي لم يحدث بعد

القال ليهو منو كاسروكا ماشي
وعلى ياتو اساس يمشي وهو ما لعب مبارتين

دي نقطة الاختلاف بس

تقبل مروري
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

انا لست من مطالبين رحيل كاسروكا ولا حتى عندي راي في ادائه

ولكن في موضوع الاطقم فكلامه منطقي ولكن توقيته سئ

لا اخفيك سرا ولكني لا افرق اعلامنا من اعلام الدلاقين
لانهم وجهان لنفس العملة 
كتابا ومقالاة وكذبا وافتراءا
ليس من حقي ان اصف غيري بالفشل ولكن من حقي ان اعبر عن الخطأ الذي يقع فيه من كان يفترض ان يكون سيفا من سيوف المريخ



كلام زى الدهب وكلام زى الطرمبه
وزى ماقال شوش هم جابو اللاعب يغلبهم يجيبوا ليهو فنله بى اسمو ورقمو
لكن كون يضرب الامثال بى غاسا دى فيها تلميح معاط ياخ الراجل مالوا ومال كده

*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*يا شباب لاعب سجلوه فى بداية الموسم على حسب قولكم
ما لعب غير مباريتين حا يلعب متين تانى
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

ياشباب زكر ان الزكرى تنفع المؤمنين وقبل كده قلت مدرب الحراس
لابس فنيلة سعد عطيه وابو شيبه بيقدر البلا قبل وقوعه لانه عارف
مجالسنا مابتنتبه للخطأ الا بعد وقوعه والراجل جزاه الله خير بينبه 
حتى يتم تدارك الامر من بدرى وهذا هو دور الصحفى الناجح



نجاح زى ده اصلو ماشفنا
التدخل فى الشأن الفنى ما من تخصص الصحفيين
ولا على سودانيتنا ساى نعرف اي شئ ومتخصصين فى كل شئ طب هندسه دين سياسه وفلك اي شي ننظر والله ياعالم التنظير ده بودينا التوج


*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

يا شباب لاعب سجلوه فى بداية الموسم على حسب قولكم
ما لعب غير مباريتين حا يلعب متين تانى



طيب سجلوه ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طيب يجيبوا زول غيرو ليه؟؟؟؟عشان يمشي نهاية الموسم ولا شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

يا شباب لاعب سجلوه فى بداية الموسم على حسب قولكم
ما لعب غير مباريتين حا يلعب متين تانى



الموسم وينو يا احمد ماهو فى البدايه
والبرازيلى راقدلو فوق راي
والراجل لعب مباراة الاهلى وكان عشره على عشره

*

----------


## RED PLANET

* اقسم بالله العظيم لمن قريت الاقتباس عرفتك ح تتكلم عن ابو شيبة
الزول دا بقي لغاسيروكا في رقبتو
حكم عليه قبل ما يبدا الدوري الممتاز

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

 اقسم بالله العظيم لمن قريت الاقتباس عرفتك ح تتكلم عن ابو شيبة
الزول دا بقي لغاسيروكا في رقبتو
حكم عليه قبل ما يبدا الدوري الممتاز




هههههههههههههههههههه
قلت لى عارف الطبزه منو؟؟؟
ياخ الراجل ده بقى لينا نحن زاتو فى تولا
مادايرين كتاب الرأي يتتدخلوا فى الشأن الفنى 
خلو الخلق للخالق

*

----------


## تينا

*احتمال اكون شامي خبر او عنده معلومه الزول دة  مقادر وجاي مرابط لكن صدقني نفس اشوف مرابط رابط في المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*يا كشه
مصلحة الزعيم فوق كل شي
غاسروكا ماسورة 20بوصه !!
*

----------


## acba77

*الراجل عايز يحصل بي عموده الصحيفه قبل صدورها عن ماذا يكتب؟؟
دا الحاصل
                        	*

----------


## صفوة حتي النخاع

*اول حاجة ازييكم ياصفوة
مشكور الصفوة لي فتح البوست
كتاب زي ديل كتر خيرم هم بيعيبوا فينا لكنهم بيخدمونا
تسليط الضوء علي الجانب المظلم مهم
وبعدين غاسا دا يا جماعة حظه كدا
يمشي ولا يقعد دا شان كربوني 
لكن تسميته في الفنيلة البي مقاسه وهو قاعد مهمة
يا ناس يا عوووووووووك اسمعوا
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*انتوا يا جماعة مش شهر ستة قرب والمرابط جاي طيب ح يشطبو ليهو منو ، يا النفطي يا وارغو يا غاسا ، وبعدين الزول كلامو منطقي احسن يجهزوا الفنيلة من هسي مش بعدين نشوف ولد كاربوني لابس فنيلة المشطوب
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

احتمال اكون شامي خبر او عنده معلومه الزول دة  مقادر وجاي مرابط لكن صدقني نفس اشوف مرابط رابط في المريخ



كلنا نتمناه ياتينا لكن م على حساب 
المسكين ده ؟؟؟
ويشم منو؟؟
وشنو؟؟؟
يا اخوه لسه بدرى على التهويل 
وزر الرماد
:wrd:

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

يا كشه
مصلحة الزعيم فوق كل شي
غاسروكا ماسورة 20بوصه !!



والله يا ابو حميد لو كلامك ده طلع صحيح
معناها نحن المواسير 
نحن لانعرف ان نقيم فنيا شئ 
مالو نبقى زى ناس الزريبه يسجلو باليو تيوب
ياعالم الراجل شفناه هنا فى سيكافا ومن المفروض
يكون وقفنا على مستواه الحقيقى ما عشان حرمنا الكأس من خلال ما قدم من مردود فى المباريات 
الفاتت ولو لم ترصد مالو نعيد الاشرطه وما اظن فاتت عليهم
وآمل ان نكون بنحلم فى التموسر ده؟؟!!!

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

الراجل عايز يحصل بي عموده الصحيفه قبل صدورها عن ماذا يكتب؟؟
دا الحاصل



لكن يا اكرم اخوى يقوم يقنطر ليهو زول بى حالو
خسرنا فيهو دم قلبنا 
والله ما اخطر على المريخ غير
التنظير فى الشأن الفنى

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صفوة حتي النخاع
					

اول حاجة ازييكم ياصفوة
مشكور الصفوة لي فتح البوست
كتاب زي ديل كتر خيرم هم بيعيبوا فينا لكنهم بيخدمونا
تسليط الضوء علي الجانب المظلم مهم
وبعدين غاسا دا يا جماعة حظه كدا
يمشي ولا يقعد دا شان كربوني 
لكن تسميته في الفنيلة البي مقاسه وهو قاعد مهمة
يا ناس يا عوووووووووك اسمعوا



سامعين ياصفوه وكلامك جميل 
ومن حق الجهاز الفنى هو البقرر منو يمشى
عالم مابتتعظ الموسم ماكمل ونصه ماجاء
ماخايفين من الاصابات لو حدثت واحتاجو للاعب
يلقوه محطم معنويا وراقد رز
استاذى ابشيبه الشينه منكوره والراجل ده لو ما بقرأ عربى بقروا ليهو يعنى المعلومه بتصلو
زى نا وصلت لى وارقو من قبل 
نتعقل حتى نصل الى البر

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

انتوا يا جماعة مش شهر ستة قرب والمرابط جاي طيب ح يشطبو ليهو منو ، يا النفطي يا وارغو يا غاسا ، وبعدين الزول كلامو منطقي احسن يجهزوا الفنيلة من هسي مش بعدين نشوف ولد كاربوني لابس فنيلة المشطوب



اى قرب ومرابط جاى لاكن خلوه يجى وننتهى من القدامنا ده وبعدين ننظر
يمكن النفطى يصاب لاقدر الله ولا وارقوا
ويكون غاسا ده رقد رز من تصريحات المنظرين والتعبئه للجمهور اها بقدر يلعب تانى العمل شنو؟؟؟
ما نستبق الحوادث وبين التكميليه واليوم
متبقى لنا فى الممتاز ست مباريات آخرها مع الوصيف يوم 4/6/2010 وافريقيا مباراتان الترجى آخرها بالمفخره يوم 8/5/2010 اها دى يا اخوانا اهم تمانيه مباريات نخت بالنا فيها 
ولا نقعد نهبط فى همم اللا عبين وكمان ابشيبه دا حدد يعيروه لى منو؟؟؟؟
ياخ والله قمه فى الاحباط 

*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

الموسم وينو يا احمد ماهو فى البدايه

والبرازيلى راقدلو فوق راي
والراجل لعب مباراة الاهلى وكان عشره على عشره



ياشباب هي المسألة المريخ عايز  يسجل مرابط طيب عشان يسجل مرابط لازم يشطب لاعب طيب عشان يشطب لاعب عندنا النفطي وغاسروكا وارقوا ديل الاجانب هل ياتري ممكن يشطب مين من الاسماء دي عشان يسجل مرابط عشان كده لازم يكون في ضحية  وده سببو الاساسي عند عملية التسجيلات لاتتم وفق رؤية فنية ولا حسب الاحتياج بعد رحيل ايداهو احتياجنا في مهاجم صريح كيف سيسجل المريخ المرابط وسيجل الدافي في مكان ايداهووالاثنين ليسوا بمهاجمين ولا بعد شوية حيبقي كشف المريخ كلوا لعيبة مجنسين ولاشنو الحكاية لايوجد في السودان مهاجم صريح ممكن يفيد الفريق افتقرت ملاعبنا لهذه الدرجة الله يستر
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*عمنا ابو شهد سلامات يارائع






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

ياشباب هي المسألة المريخ عايز  يسجل مرابط طيب عشان يسجل مرابط لازم يشطب لاعب طيب عشان يشطب لاعب عندنا النفطي وغاسروكا وارقوا ديل الاجانب هل ياتري ممكن يشطب مين من الاسماء دي عشان يسجل مرابط عشان كده لازم يكون في ضحية  وده سببو الاساسي عند عملية التسجيلات لاتتم وفق رؤية فنية ولا حسب الاحتياج بعد رحيل ايداهو احتياجنا في مهاجم صريح كيف سيسجل المريخ المرابط وسيجل الدافي في مكان ايداهووالاثنين ليسوا بمهاجمين ولا بعد شوية حيبقي كشف المريخ كلوا لعيبة مجنسين ولاشنو الحكاية لايوجد في السودان مهاجم صريح ممكن يفيد الفريق افتقرت ملاعبنا لهذه الدرجة الله يستر









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

 يمكن النفطى يصاب لاقدر الله ولا وارقوا
ويكون غاسا ده رقد رز من تصريحات المنظرين والتعبئه للجمهور اها بقدر يلعب تانى العمل شنو؟؟؟
ما نستبق الحوادث وبين التكميليه واليوم
متبقى لنا فى الممتاز ست مباريات آخرها مع الوصيف يوم 4/6/2010 وافريقيا مباراتان الترجى آخرها بالمفخره يوم 8/5/2010 اها دى يا اخوانا اهم تمانيه مباريات نخت بالنا فيها 
ولا نقعد نهبط فى همم اللا عبين وكمان ابشيبه دا حدد يعيروه لى منو؟؟؟؟
ياخ والله قمه فى الاحباط 





*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*مامون اصبح امرو يحير 
ليس مامون الذى نعرفه 

احتمال يكون عاوز يوصل فهم معين
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

مامون اصبح امرو يحير 
ليس مامون الذى نعرفه 

احتمال يكون عاوز يوصل فهم معين



اللى يوصل الداير يوصلوا بس
بعيد عن التنظير فى الشأن الفنى 
شنو يادكتور 
جمعه مباركه

*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

اللى يوصل الداير يوصلوا بس

بعيد عن التنظير فى الشأن الفنى 
شنو يادكتور 
جمعه مباركه



 
الله يبارك فيك يا حبيبنا 


معاك فى الماسنجر 
رسلو فى الخاص
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*التنظير الكتير ما كويس.......الوقت ما مناسب..........
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

الله يبارك فيك يا حبيبنا 


معاك فى الماسنجر 
رسلو فى الخاص



ابشر بالخير يابكور يادكتور
اها وصل ولا لسه

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

التنظير الكتير ما كويس.......الوقت ما مناسب..........



الله ينصر دينك يا اياس
اياهو البنقول فيهو 
وايد على ايد نجدع بعيد

ولا لتدخل الصحفيين فى الشأن الفنى

*

----------

